# Whats the best size motor for 12 ft jon boat?



## missionessential (Jun 28, 2007)

Couple questions for everybody, what would be good motor for a 12ft jon boat?  What is the best specs for a 1236 alum jon boat.  I'm new to the gas thing normally use the trolling motor.  I'm still planning on using the trolling motor in the back for the rear just need to use the gas motor to get down river to a better location.  Give me best specs from your experience.  Thanks!


----------



## Eroc33 (Jun 29, 2007)

i have a 9.8 on mine and i wouldnt want to use any less if your are going to use it with more than one person in the boat


----------



## CL3 (Jun 29, 2007)

*jon boat*

200 HP !!!!!!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 29, 2007)

There should be a tag on the back that tells you motor guide allowance 9.9 is about all I would rec. on 12 36 cause after all you not gonna be using it for ski's


----------



## jneil (Jul 1, 2007)

I had one with a 10hp motor and with two people, a big cooler, 5 gal gas tank, anchor and assorted gear I could fast enough to scare the bejesus out of my passenger.


----------



## 1Ray (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a brand new 2005 15hp 2 cycle, electric start Mercury with 40 or so hours on it.  It is in excellent condition.  I'll let you have it for 1800.  and you will be super pleased with its performance.  I guarantee!!!
Ray  
Send me a private message if your interested.


----------

